# need help with a surgery code for repair of cyclodialysis cleft



## jujuy (Aug 12, 2012)

I desperately need help finding the cpt code for a repair of a cyclodialysis cleft , cyclopexy. Thanks


----------



## lphillips (Aug 13, 2012)

You have posted this question incorrectly under Employment, General Discussion. You might want to repost again under the coding forums, broken out by specialty. Scroll down more to look at all the categories. Good luck!


----------

